# It's Official!!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1831594
http://www.nba.com/rockets/

I don't know what I want to celebrate first!
1) T-Mac coming to Houston!
2) Francis leaving Houston!
3) Nachbar staying in Houston!

Let's celebrate the beginning of the new Houston dynasty!! 
:twave: :djparty: :mob: :allhail: 

And of course, best of luck to Mobley, Cato, and yes, even Steve Francis in Orlando.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

juwan, yao, mcgrady DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Good trade for both teams, but even better for Houston.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good deal. Let's see how things unfolds.

I wanna see how T-Mac settle himself in the game plan of JVG. Tracy, you have moved to the West. No messing around. You've got the big guy in the middle.

Time to show who you really are!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

its time to rejoice in our new aquisition i hope he likes it here in houston we have such a wonderful city that is truly unique in every way he should have a wonderful experience playing with a team with championship roots. He will be the seed in which we start a new tree of championships in H-Town!

      :grinning: :laugh:   :shy: :yes: :devil:


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn, the rockets just killed the magic in this trade, imo.....cant believe the magic would not trade with my beloved pacers or the suns...just stupid. Well, what can you expect from a hockey guy?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I am thankful that TMac gets a real center for the first time(I don't count Ewing, as he was old), and more importantly - he gets a COACH, who is known for expecting defense more than offense.

Orlando should still be fun to watch, as they have an explosive pg/sg combo with their first real center since Shaq!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Orlando should still be fun to watch, as they have an explosive pg/sg combo with their first real center since Shaq!


I wouldn't consider Dwight Howard a Center, in fact Dwight doesn't consider himself one or even want to play center.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

AT GUARD...6-8 from Mt.Zion High School..#1...TRACY MCGRADY!!!!!


  :jump: :djparty:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Now that the trade has gone through, it's time to put together a solid supporting cast. I'm glad Boki wasn't part of the trade. T-Mac has the center he wants, now let's get him a point guard. I wonder what the future holds for Reece Gaines? If he couldn't crack the lineup in Orlando, how's he going to find minutes in Houston? It should be a fresh start for him. It will be interesting to see how Jeff and Tracy get along.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider Dwight Howard a Center, in fact Dwight doesn't consider himself one or even want to play center.


I think he was talking about Big Kelvin...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he was talking about Big Kelvin...


I sure as heck was discussing Cato at center. He is so much better than anyone else in Orlando - since Shaq - it isn't even funny! The HS kid should've gotten a coach who teaches rather than the non-coach Orlando has seen fit to keep.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> Damn, the rockets just killed the magic in this trade, imo.....cant believe the magic would not trade with my beloved pacers or the suns...just stupid. Well, what can you expect from a hockey guy?


Because Houston is the only team that McGrady said he would resign with next year.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> AT GUARD...6-8 from Mt.Zion High School..#1...TRACY MCGRADY!!!!!
> 
> 
> :jump: :djparty:


errrr..dont bring back the memroies..please..heh

too sad..oh well... good luck..i hope houston and magic meet in finals one day


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> juwan, yao, mcgrady DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wouldnt be celebrating over juwan..he plays no defense whatsover..

maybe he'll do good on a team with YAO and Tmac..but he was horrible with just tmac..


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be celebrating over juwan..he plays no defense whatsover..
> ...


Doesnt j. howard remind you a little of Mo Taylor? No D, plenty of O.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Hello Houston. I darkballa am your newest "FAN". Actually i was a fan before Mac came here. Sorta lost interest at around quarter season when the magic had that 19 game losing streak. I was in all the off-season talks and stuff. Im back now with Mac in here. I wonder how Gundy will use T-mac? Wait who's our starting PG now?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hope everybody can make it to the Toyota Center tomorrow for the official press conference, I won't be able to make it . 



> See the live press conference as it happens! Fans can enter Toyota Center through the main entrance at the corner of Polk and La Branch, with doors opening at 4:30 p.m. Upon entering Toyota Center, fans will be directed to sit in sections 113 and 114.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good deal for Rockets!!

Though I agree no reason to celebtate Howard - he's part of the reason Magic do this - to lose his contract , and U have Taylor allready that compared to Juan plays great defense (only compared to Juan)

TMac is a great offensive player but not the best on defense.
TMac and Yao r certainly enough to build a serious franchise around - though the problem I see is both r kinda soft.I wouldn't worry about it that much since I'm sure JVG will surround them with the "right" players.In addition to VG favourite JJ Rockets still need a tough defensive PG and better find a replacement for tough Cato in the Paint - a muscle guy.

Bottomline - Houston defenitally did a good move in order to be a contender - if not the upcoming season,probably in 1-2 years once a good full roster is put together!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> Wait who's our starting PG now?


The Rockets will probably sign a good 3 point shooting free agent
PG, like Derek Fisher or Mike James. Maybe even Brent Barry if he
wants to play in Houston.



> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> TMac is a great offensive player but not the best on defense.


T-Mac is an underated defensive player. He used to be a very
good defender before he had to take on the scoring load in 
Orlando. Just look back to his last year with the Raptors and his
first year with the Magic. Now that he has Yao Ming as his
teammate and Jeff Van Gundy as his coach, McGrady will once
again become a great defensive player. :yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm am happy for both teams. I am a Tmac fan and I have been a Yao fan, so I guess now I can be an Orlando fan first and a Rocket fan second.

Too bad I am not a Francis fan.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'm am happy for both teams. I am a Tmac fan and I have been a Yao fan, so I guess now I can be an Orlando fan first and a Rocket fan second.
> 
> Too bad I am not a Francis fan.


I feel somewhat the same as you do, JNice. TMac is great to watch, and I also tried to watch as many games of the Rockets, as well, so cheering for the Rockets won't be hard for me to do. Of course, I like many teams besides the Magic: I like the Celtics, the 6ers, the Raptors, the Pacers, the TWolves, the Rockets, the Kings, the Suns, and the Jazz(Hey! Kirilenko is fun to watch!).

Ooops, I also like to watch Jason Kidd, Manu G., Kobe, Ray Allen, Theo Ratliff, Big Ben, Rasheed, A. Walker, Brent Barry, Tyson Chandler, and Heinrich.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

This trade makes me sick to my stomach. I dispise McBallHog (McGrady) and loved Francis and Mobley. How can you justify trading basically your whole team except Yao Ming for a last place team with the most selfish and spoiled jerk in the league, Mr. Shoot first, pass never Tracy McGrady. I could go on and on about why I hate this trade, but I am sure the Rockets not making the playoffs next season will speak for itself. And I say this as A ROCKETS FAN! The NBA is nearly 6 feet under as far as I'm concerned. Go Astros! :dead: :sour: :upset: 

Truely yours,

A-Funk

Feel free to bash my comments but this is how I feel. I have never and WILL NEVER be a Tracy McGrady fan. He is garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

AFunk4Life, that is ignorance. I will quote you 15 games into the regular season and see if you feel the same. You have to see this guy play.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> Mr. Shoot first, pass never Tracy McGrady.


Your team just traded two players just like that. McGrady will pass the ball if he has someone to pass to.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

Cant wait to see some Rockets games this year. My current favorite player, T-Mac, joining the team of my alltime favorite i.e Hakeem 'the dream' Olajuwan. 
Remember staying up till midnight in 94 & 95 to watch hakeem show the world his greatness. T-Mac,and Yao, will do the same in coming years

GO THE ROCKETS IN 05'.


----------

